# Testing 3rd Feb- Any buddies?



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there  ladies

well I had my ET today, I know it's early but I'm really looking for some buddies to chat to. I've found this site so helpful and supportive and would love to make this journey with some people that are going through the same. I've had 2 grade 2/3 embyo's put back. I'm so much happier now they're in me, at least I know where they are and I can talk to them and keep them snug  

Also did anyone feel really really light headed and dizzy on ET day it's wierding me out. Hope this is normal?  

   to all



Belle0683	1st Feb

Shelley1      1st Feb

CK78 2nd Feb

J9L          2nd Feb

Clairexx            2nd Feb

Redsole          2nd Feb

JJnothill            3rd  Feb

GillyM                3rd Feb

Mrsw1997	3rd Feb

Annairb	3rd Feb

stardust10        3rd Feb

Dmorrice            3rd Feb

Sparky2509	3rd Feb

Susie76	4th Feb

Candle              4th Feb

Boomer206	4th Feb

Lubeloo	4th Feb

nevergiveuphope        4th Feb

Lucyloo12          7th Feb


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Good luck Annairb!  I had ET today too!  My test day is 2nd feb though - i am having natural FET though so i know AF is due before then so if its neg i will know before i get to test day, unless cyclogest keeps it at bay??      it hasnt stopped it coming in the past so i am unsure. 

Like you, i feel so happy to get my embies back with me and hopefully snuggling in!!

I have not had dizziness but i do sometimes get dizzy around ovulation normally   

Massive luck for the next 2 weeks!!

C
x


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi girls, i had ET today and am testing on the 4th of Feb.  Had 2 grade 1 embies put back (a 4 cell and a 2 cell) - no light-headedness to report i'm afraid but i felt every bump in the cab ride home!!


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Girls
I had my ET yesterday, 1 x 6 cell 3day embie.
Testing on Feb 4th, not sure how we'll get through the 2ww.

No lightheadedness yesterday, but I was in a right old state with myself and cried all through the transfer and for ages afterwards.
Today just been exhausted and spent most of the day asleep.  Think its all catching up with me.

Good luck, and    for all of us.
xxx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I have a FET on Tues - due to test Feb 1st very nervous!!

Good luck to everyone!

Belle x


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Meant to say I HAD not have! 


Derrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hiya girls

nice to know we have each other, keep in touch.I'm on the snowdrops too. I had a session of acupuncture today, occasional light headiness but feel the world better. I know what you mean by it catching up with you. To through all that poking, prodding, injecting and hormonal upheaval to... nothing... feels strange. I guess thats why they say the 2ww is worst.  I'm on day 2 and I'm scrutinising every feeling my body has. Have itchy (_) (_)'s and still cramping but it's hardly surprising is it?

sticky vibes and fairy dust to all x


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies
I had ET yesterday so testing on the 4th february.  I have been feeling a bit crampy, but was thinking this was just my bodies way of complaining for all the prodding and probing it has had over the past couple of weeks.  We managed to get 2 embies both grade 2 so fingers crossed, fingers crossed for us all!  It is great to have the embies here in me, where they belong, and will hopefully take up residence for the next 9 months!  Good luck ladies. xx


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies,

I will be testing on the 3rd Feb.Not feeling to good at all, had a really rough night stomach bloated sickness and no sleep.Phoned the emergency number this morning and they said drink plenty of water (which I'm doing)  and  take paracetamol.If i continue to be sick they are going to admit me to hospital  Feeling a little better as the day continues (no sickness) 

Just hope this ain't a bad sign

Fingers crossed for us all anyway


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

hi Lubeloo  

Mrs1997, that sounds awful, you poor thing. I'm glad your feeling a bit better, it must be a good sign that your not being sick, It might not necessarily mean anything bad. Remember, your body has been through an awful lot, it might just be a reaction to all the prodding and injecting and turmoil. Be nice to yourself, hope you get some sleep and things look a bit brighter in the morning


----------



## sparky2509 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

i also am testing on the 3rdFEB really....really nurvies i havent really felt well over the past couple of days....i have had really bad 
bloated stomach with sharp pains in my lower stomach.....DONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK.....as i havent done this before....
i am really hating this waitting its making me feel

can anyone relate

good luck to you all


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheers annairb    feeling soooooooooooooo much better today i actually had a really good nights sleep.   Just gotta control my acid reflux now  with the help of Gaviscon.I'm drinking so much water and keeping up with my paracetamol intake it seems to of really helped the pain.

Sparky2509 i was having the same pains the lot.You really need try and drink as much water as poss (well at least 2lt a day) and have some paracetamol it will really help every4hrs.Remember if in doubt always give the clinic/ hospital a ring they are there to help and put your mind at ease.I'm sure everything will be fine and the pain will soon calm down.

I'm due back to work tomorrow kind of glad because it will help take my mind off   

Good luck ladies can not wait to here every's good news on the 3rd Feb


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Afternoon Ladies

Hi sparky, It's my first time too, I'm getting achy cramps like period pain but then some really sharp jabs too! also have major itchy (_) (_)'s too! feeling quite positive though. Did your clinic say when to expect AF it comes? I have no idea when I'm due!

cyclogest!- how're people getting on? I've heard that some people are taking more then one? also...whats it for?

well I took my puppy for a walk in the woods today and ended up getting lost and got myself in  right tizz!   hormonal crying woman in the middle of the forest with a very unhelpful hyper active puppy is not what the doctor ordered!  

Mrsw I'm so glad your feeling better  plenty of fluids. whats acid reflux? am I being dense?

also...when do you expect ( if you get it) implantation?

  

nice to see so many of us, keep posting     

p.s going to steal another threads idea and do the list thing, so we can keep track of each other


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Implantation normally happens in the first 5 days after egg transfer..Acid reflux is just in my chest and it's really annoying    

Yeh it's good that we are all posting.Makes me feel alot better that I'm not the only one going through pain, i know that sounds silly i know there is other people going through this TX but when you have other at the same time as you just cheers you up (if that makes sense??)

Good idea of the list thing x x x


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Mrsw, Thanks for that, I will now be scutinizing every toilet trip-hahaha   I see your 28 too, is this your first treatment?


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

No this is our second tx  , but this time we have gone private due to only being allowed 1 go on the nhs 

I see yo are just down the road from us well 1/2 hour or so's drive.I'm in sunny Burton lol. Where you having your tx??


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hello people, can i join you please? I had a FET on thursday and my test date is the 4th. I've got 2 little frosties on board and I am absolutely petrified. I honestly think that it gets more and more scary every time I do this. This will be my 3rd 2ww. I have no symptoms at all and just feel 'normal'. (Other than my head going round and round in cycles of desperate praying, self-doubting and body analyzing!) My last 2ww ended in a positive and it felt amazing, but it wasn't to be and i had a m/c  . This time i feel like the statistics are somehow against me, i can't help but feel that i wouldn't be lucky enough to get a positive a 2 times in a row. Also, last time my (.)(.) were really tender and this time they haven't really changed from the usual... I know how important it is to keep a positive mind but it's so hard! I'm scared to get my hopes up and be hurt again. I have a really stressful job so have taken these 2 weeks off 'sick'. My boss is amazing and very understanding and has supported me throughout, she went through IVF 15 years ago so I couldn't ask for a better situation really. What about you guys? Are you able to take time off? Do your bosses/collegues inderstand?
What are you doing to keep your minds busy? I have already baked 2 cakes and a round of cookies! (one way or another my belly will be growing  !) 
Glad we have each other for support, the women on this website have been such a huge support to me throughout each cycle, I don't think i would cope so well if I didn't know there were others who truely understand. xxxxxx
Here's to a positive      and happy 2ww for all of us    xx


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,
how are you all doing?
Love the list on your first post annairb.
I'm just 3dp3dt and feeling pretty ropey, totally exhausted, and on & off cramps.  
Have absolutely no feeling as to whether or not we've been successful, but guess its still a few days early.

Back to work tomorrow - I told my MD the truth as I don't have a job that makes it easy to have time off and needed his understanding that there is a good reason for me letting them down.  No-one else knows, so I'm sure they're all thinking 'where's she been now??' but as I'm pretty dedicated people know there's a good reason why I keep being away.  
I knew (hoped) he would understand and he did, so I was lucky in that aspect and got all the time off I needed as paid leave. I've tried not to take too much time though, so back to work tomorrow. 

I've just been reading, watching tv, or on the internet scouring for symptoms!!!  At least its been a relaxing few days, with OH running around after me.

  
  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi all,

Well i am going a little crazy already! 4 days in!  Thinking about every little thing/twinge etc.  I am usually a right moody mare a week before AF and was waiting for it but i suppose the cyclogest would stop the hormones going haywire!?  

I have been trying to take it easy but its not easy.  I am soooo tired though - i think i was really tense and stressed about getting to this stage and its emotionally draining isnt it?!  I have been in bed before 10 and usually i am nearer 12.  
So is anyone tempted to test early - i know i will - i have EVERY time!  I just cant help myself!     

C
x


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

i have always managed to hold off testing early, I'm too scared and usually want to carry on the ignorant bliss as long as possible. My DH would be really upset if I tested without him and he wont let me test early anyway so i have no choice really!x I can feel time dragging already.... love to you all this morning. Hope we all have a good week. x


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

ladies, are we bored yet? 

welcome nevergiveuphope, so sorry about your last   ending in such tragedy. I don't think you can compare cycles as your in a different place in your life. There is nothing stopping your 2 frosties turning into little miracles. very wise to take the 2 weeks as sick. Put your feet up and relax!   

Your lucky to have such an understanding boss. I think I will be forever indebted to mine. He has been so understanding! I'm a teacher and Dh and I found out about our infertility in August. I completely blocked it over the summer holidays and when I returned to school I just fell apart!   I found myself crying between lessons and personal life started overlapping with my professional.   Because I work with teens, they are very astute and I just couldn't jeopardise my role or their future. The Doc wouldn't give me antidepressants because we were going straight into treatment. I felt totally useless to be honest. I know it sounds naive but I never really believed in depression because I'm such a positive person. But my God...I never felt so low! it hit me very hard. I didn't know about this site either! My boss just said, take as much time as you need, if it takes 6days or 6 months! He's been great and I know I have been very very fortunate to be the position to take this time. Time together with a very supportive family and of course FF I have got my head around it. You just never think it will be you do you? but onwards and upwards as they say   

Mr1997-I'm at Burton too! lovely centre! I have a lot of time for Nicky the nurse. She completely screwed up my cannula for EC, blood everywhere-she couldn't stop apologising   bless! I also really like Tracey and craig! I'll have to send them a photo when My   comes to term!

I have been baking too! dog walking and baking and FF seem to be filling my days! speaking of which I best take the bonkers dog out! catch up later


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello Ladies
I have taken two weeks off as holiday as I have quite a stressful job, but I am going a bit crazy without the distraction of work - I have taken up knitting to try to stop thinking about the wait.  I have never tested early before, but this time I don't know whether it might be too tempting.  I will get out my baking book and try to focus on making delicious treats instead.  
Does anyone know what pains in the lower abdomen mean  . I keep getting them but just put my feet up and hope they go away  .  Has anyone had pains and then got a BFP in the past? My (_)(_) are not tender either but I can't remember whether they were when I got the BFP in the past.  Maybe I will start to keep a diary.....

It is so great to be able to talk about this to people who are experiencing it too.  Thanks guys. x


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Lubeloo...Knitting! thats fab, and could also come in handy  I might look into thats too  I'm getting fidgety! went into baby next today to buy a present for my new nephew who is 3 weeks premature-they're TINY-so cute! can't wait until it's our time  

In regards to pregnancy symptoms, someone from my cycle buddies posted this which made me chuckle- enjoy 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233265.0


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

how is everyone doing?

Had a call from our clinic today to say that none of our embies ended up as suitable for freezing.  Not sure what that means for the one that was transferred.  Just hopeing and praying that its now in the best place and is snuggling in and keeping warm!

Knitting - i think I might have to take this up or think I may go crazy!  Went back to work today, ended up doing an 11hr day, hoped it would take my mind of things and distract me, but just ended up where I couldn't think of anything else.  
I'm supposed to driving 300 miles tomorrow to meet some clients, but my car has got a minor problem (well the bonnet won't close).  I think thats enough to prevent me from going.!! OH is going to look at it when he gets in, part of me hopes he can't fix it, but I hate letting people down, so the other part wants it mending.  Main thing is I need to stop getting stressed.

Lubeloo - Not sure what the low ab pains are, I'm getting them too.  I've been getting them since Saturday, today is the worst day by far tho.

Just looked at the link re symptoms and yes that pretty much sums me up! Looking for every symptom!!

xxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,
Thought I would join here too if you'll have me 
I'm a bit later - 7th Feb test day.  My 6th 2ww.  Oh I love 2ww.  happy days 
Lots of luck to you all
xxxx


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey there Lucyloo,   how you feeling? 6th 2ww! Wow!, any tips on getting through?  it's your turn this time. I saw you were bfp first 1st ICSI? Can I ask how old you were and what grade your embies were? Your the first positive 1st ICSI resulting in twins that I've heard.


----------



## sparky2509 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies 

I haven't been on here for the past 2 days......how is everyone doing during our 2WW.....
I'm sort of OK now... but i really did struggled during my first 5-6 days (pain+bad head) thanks for your advice 
all when in a time of need it really did help 

lucyloo-welcome.....hope all goes well for you on you 6th 2ww....BFP  

boomer206 &lubeloo-try drinking 2lit water and maybe take some plan killer( reading back its seems like this has happened to most including me) will be thinking u both...Think BFP  

CK78-Really try and hold on until your actual OTD....if need use us re-support  (YOU CAN DO IT)

nevergiveuphope-fancy sending a big cake my way as i haven't stoped picking and i do like cake   

MRSW1997- thanks for you positive advice.... i did help hope Ur feeling better to. How was your first day back to work hope all went well and u didn't work to hard.....good like with your 2WW 

Annairb- Yes this is me first time......hope so far your doing good in your2ww.....my clinic did give me a day for me AF.....and i didn't really asked.... good luck with your 2ww....


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Morning 

Annairb - I was 35 (Dh33) when we had our first ICSI.  We got 4 eggs (I am a very poor responder to stims!), all fertilised, but two perished.  The two we were left with were transferred on day 2 after Egg Collection and they were both at 4 cells.  I try not to get into the grading discussion as so many clinics do it differently, but they were good quality but not quite perfect.
Hope that helps, and I hope my story has given you hope   At the time we didn't appreciate how very very lucky we were, but now, 3 years later and 5 more cycles of ICSI trying to get a siblings for the girls, we know they are our little miracles.  
This is our last treatment, we need to move on from it, so we are hoping so much we can complete our family this time.
Good luck xxx

Oh, and i have no magic recipe for getting thru 2ww I'm afraid - but the fact I have 2 toddlers passes the time and focusses my mind!  But I don't get to rest and I wish I could just rest a little.  I would say, do lots - meet friends for dinner, go to the cinema, spoil yourself.  Just don;t sit at home if you are brooding about it, get out and do something before you go bonkers!

Hope to get up to speed with everyone over the next few days, sorry, I'm a bit dire at these things!
Luce x


----------



## shelley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi girls. 
We had 2 embryo's transferred  16th Jan we test 1st feb'  carnt come quick enough, had hot flashes bloated tummy sore (.)(.) how has everyone else felt x sending everyone


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Im just having a nosey at your thread! - I test this Friday 28.01 & am going bonkers with the wait - Nevergiveuphope, im sorry to hear about your m/c we were cycle buddies on 3rd Dec gang when I got my BFN  

Just wanted to say last time I had every symptom under the sun, sore boobs, feeling sick, light headed, back ache, the worlds biggest (.)(.) much to the delight of DP...! But it ended in a BFN  

But this time Ive had hardly any symptoms at all, just a few twinges - it feels totally different.... so dont know what conclude from all of it... I guess I will know soon enough! I will let you know!!!

Good luck to all of you     

Jx


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Hiya girls

Thanks Jasmine, pop back and let us Know your result, lots and lots of luck hon   

welcome shelley, I've had similar symptoms but they seem to be subsiding-I have no idea if thats good or bad, just trying to keep busy. I’m feeling good, still quite positive, but am starting to get niggling feeling seeping into the mind. DH and I are going to wait until OTD and do it together. Because the clinic will only accept  that result, I think, a couple of days isn’t going to make a difference, and if an early one came back negative, I’ll only stress and worry anyhow, which won’t do me any good will it- so I’m going to be strong!  

Thanks Lucy, that has actually given me a lot of hope! we only got 4 eggs and 2 perished as well! we had the 2 transfered and they are grade 2/3 but clinic said that my age kind of out weighs grading anyhow. OHHHHH  I hope I'm lucky like you were. 2 toddlers must keep you busy though, remember to take some time for you hon  

Boomer206- we didn't get any frosties either, I'm sure it bears no relavance to your snuggly warm one.  

stay strong girlies


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello, I am testing on 3rd Feb too.....day before my 30th birthday! I had 2 day 5 blastocysts popped in on Sunday 23rd. Been feeling crampy since. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks annairb, that list really helped and made me laugh which is always good.  My Father in Law read that tests had been carried out in Istanbul, where a clown was brought into the room to make the ladies laugh after ET and the laughter / distraction / release of endorphins helped. I have a phobia about clowns so that would really freak me out and as jogging is not recommended; sprinting away from the clown would definitely not help! I love the idea of laughter helping though.

Boomer206 - how are your pains today? I hope they feel better. Mine are still there but not as bad. I have been drinking 2 ltr of water and pineapple juice (also meant to help) but have not noticed any change yet. Try not to get stressed if you can. I hope work was ok, if you got there. 
Jasmine, my sis has 2 kids and with one she had every symptom under the sun ( he is now loud and into everything), and no symptoms with the other (she is quiet), so I like to think it depends on the personality of the little embie. Ok, I know that is probably rubbish but this wait is driving me a bit mad. What is most important is to keep positive I think.
If anyone has good advice on keeping positive please send it my way!  
Hi to all the new ladies, it's good to hear from you and good luck.


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey everyone. My day has gone so sssslllloooooooowwwwwlllllyyyyyyy. Taken the dog for a couple of walks, watched fascinating day time TV(!?), read my book... anything in an attempt to keep my mind from thinking 24/7 about my 2 little embies down there. 
Jasmine! So good to hear that you're back on this rollercoaster too (well, you know what I mean, I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long before you could try again) - I really hope you get your BFP this time. Thanks for your kind words. It was very hard to go through the m/c after the elation of my BFP last time but i've learnt by now how to pick myself up, dust myself off and try again. I know it'll be worth it in the end. For all of us.
Sparky - glad to hear you like cake, me too  ! (lets be honest, who doesn't??!!) can't imagine one would survive the wonders of the postal service but i know some great recipies if you want me to pass them on?!
Hi Stardust, welcome aboard! Good luck with everything, to have 2 day 5 blastocysts sounds like you have a really good chance! My clinic doesn't offer the option of taking embies to the blastocyst stage but i would if i could as i've heard it has a better success rate, is this true?
love to everyone x


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello Everyone, hope your all o.k and hanging in there without going crazy lol?   

Went back to work on Monday and it went really well.And it helped take my mind off the   (well a little)My manager was brill with me (she is the only one that knows) I'm feeling  alot better since the weekend no sickness no sharp pains i just have really tender (.)(.)'s.I also had a feeling like i was going to come on today so just resting tonight and with it being my day off tomorrow i can rest again.

The only problem i have is staying positive  .gosh i wish i was psychic then at least would give me some hope.


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies!

Hope everyone is doing okay!

I have been greeted this morning with my period - sooooo gutted! Not due to test til Feb 1st but the exact same thing happened last time so am not hopeful at all now    hospital can't advise me anything until i've tested on Tues and got the negative but said to keep an open mind but after last time I can't grrrrr.

Good Luck to you all, hope you all have some good news

Off to work I go now booooo


Belle xx


----------



## shelley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey belle0603, I'm so sorry to hear af has shown it's ugly face,  . hope you keep ur chin up Hun.
    Did u say u had any  frosties  thinking of u Hun, Shelley x


----------



## shelley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey annairb,
          Hope ur well  when is it ur due to test?   for   for everyone.
        Does anyone have pain high up in stomach don't no weather it's trapped wind lol    
    Shelley x


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi.
Nevergiveuphope - thankyou. I felt quite excited at the time but thats worn off now and I'm just anxious. I know we'd be very lucky to have it work first time. I almost don't want to test as I'm enjoying the knowledge that for the first time in my life i have little embies in me, and don't want that to end!
From what I gather blastocyst transfer is quite a new thing and not for everyone, and theres not much data on it yet, but as day 5 is the stage they would be at when they reach the womb in a natural conception they may have a better chance of implanting. But plenty of people get their BFPs from day 2 or 3 transfer and plenty get BFNs from a day 5 so it could go either way!

Belle0603 - sorry to hear about AF

Hope everyones ok


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Belle, I am really sorry about your news.  This rollercoaster ride never seems to get easier does it.  Life can be so cruel.  Try to keep your chin up and look after yourself. xx


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Belle- there are no words hon.  Please don't give up hope, you are meant to be mum! I truly believe that! your only 2 years younger then me. I keep drilling it into myself- best of 3 best of 3, as that is what statistics say. I already know, that if this time it doesn't work, I will take some time, dust myself down and try again, as I know I am destined to be a mum, by what ever means....and you are too. Just take the time and be nice to yourself.


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Shelley, I test on the 3rd and after much deliberation, I am definetely going to wait to test! I'm getting a bit worried as I've stopped cramping. I've been very windy   so I wouldn't worry. I'm also incredibly thirsty, tired and felt slightly sick earlier. But I keep saying to myself ' pull yourself together girl!' and am thinking that I'm making phantom stuff up and am just being a hyperchondriac    

Bit rude;  had  this morning- first time since CHRISTMAS! So I must be feeling positive. It was actually really nice to have some without the pressure of TTC! plus I 'm thinking, blood pumping to that area, can't be a bad thing! I did ...or rather DH did   check with clinic and they said wait 5 days after ET we've waited 7. So nice to feel a bit more normal! I'm thinking round 2 later!! 

just done a bit of gardening/pottering and am SHATTERED now!


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Annairb - i am thirsty, tired and nauseas too!!  Do you think it might be the cyclogest? 
Getting headaches too - i think that it the stress!!  I am 10DPO today and my HPT test says it can be used 4 days before AF.......... so tempted!      

Go and chill out after your busy day!   

Belle     so unfair, i hope you can get some feedback from the hospital - the same thing happened to me on my first 2 cycles - its cruel to find out by the witch arriving and so early too.  Keep positive and believe it will happen next time.    In the meantime, look after yourself.


----------



## shelley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey annairb
                   was Laughing  at ur naughtiness in the bedroom, ha ha I'm too Worried to do anything yet lol dh is beside himself, ur symptoms are going strong with is a brill sign I'm gettin light cramps on and off, had no sickness don't no weather that's a good or bad thing, 
  Fingers crossed for us both,


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you so  much everyone!

Nope no frosties now these were my last   so gotta do the whole procedure again! can't confirm an appointment with hospital until my test day. Am soooo gutted feel warn out from it all!

Got my fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

hi everyone,

Belle0603 - so sorry to hear about af. Please try to keep your hopes up for next time.xxxxx

Lubeloo - my pains went down on monday night.  Just been having minor light cramping yesterday and today.  It feels more like the witch is on her way now though.  Please not, please not  
Hope you're feeling a bit better too now.

Apart from that, everything feels just the same as normal.  Really not sure what to make of it all.  

mrsw1997 - you're so right, I wish there was a way to tell now, this 2ww feels more like a 2 month wait!

Annarib  -  you've got the right idea honey!!  The best way to distract yourself!!  Might have to pounce when OH comes home - he'll wonder what on earth is going on!!
xxx


----------



## dmorrice (Apr 9, 2010)

h ladies
im also testing at clinic on feb 3rd with blood test.
bin getting cramping pains is that good or bad sign!
take care all.
b positive.


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining you all. I'm testing on 2nd Feb and the wait is killing me. Does anyone have a time machine?

Had 2 grade 3 (4 being the best at our clinic) 8 cells embies planted, hope like you all we get lucky. How soon realistically do you think we could test? Or am I just torturing myself?

Hating this waiting game, and had constant cramp since ECollection, keep thinking it means my period is coming, has anyone been feeling the same? Is this a bad sign? If it hadn't worked does anyone know when we would get out periods?

Praying for us all. xxxxxx


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

1 week to go!

Re cramping - my clinic said to expect cramping even if you are pregnant so don't worry. 

My (.)(.)s have doubled in size overnight! Can cyclogest do this?? I'm only 4dp5dt so prob a bit early for any preg symptons. 

xx


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

hi there Dmorrice and J9L and the rest of you waiting in anticipation

I'm not having a very good day today, feeling really low, had horrid sleep and bad dreams last night, was tossing anf turning and have just convinced myself that it's not going to work  

I have never had any symptoms of tale tale signs that AF is on her way. Ive always been a 28 day girl, give or take a couple of days. I've worked it out and today is day 28. feeling really wobbly as I keep thinking about what we're going to do when it doesn't. we've had our shot on NHS and don't have any frosties.

I'm usually so positive! I don't know whats changed. I'm still cramping and got sore boobs. I'm still adamant that I'm not going to test early   I'm just really teary and unsure. Has anyone else had days like this?


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

I am having that day today too Annairb, feel rubbish, did HPT today as i had spotting yesterday so i was hoping it may have been implantation but BFN today but i am only day 8 but feel more like its AF coming now and feel down in the dumps.    I just shouldnt have tested as now i just dont have much hope but got 6 days until OTD.     
You are doing well not to test early - its no good!!

Hope you can get a better nights sleep tonight and have a better day tomorrow, think positive.    

How is everyone else?  Going mad yet??


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

oh CK78     BAD GIRL!- lol day 8 is still very early for the hormone to show up, so don't lose hope! I'm just taking the advice of 'day at a time' at the end of the day, there is nothin I can do about the result, a few days is not going to make a difference. My advice to you CK78 is forget that result as it's too soon. STAY STONG


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey J9L,

I'm testing on Feb 2nd too! I have been feeling crampy as well, I think I am dreaming myself into symptoms!

Keep positive everyone!

xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Wise words Annairb - everytime i look at the hpt i am going to read your post!!! - one day at a time!!


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

I'm also having an awful day today and just managed to fall out with my sister and my mum (that oughta do it) now feel worse than ever and can't stop crying, I feel like saying to the clinic can you not lock me up for my own sanity whilst I wait the 2 weeks!!!

I'm also feeling very negative and keep thinking AF is going to rear her big fat ugly head (now that really will finish me off)

It's pointless me tryin to work out my days as AF can show her head at any days between 30-41 so that'll just wind me up even more. Just out of curiosity though how would I work out my date? From egg collection? 

Redsole- I know what you mean about dreaming up symptoms, my tummy is like a balloon (but is that not just because all I've done is have my handin the biscuit tin eating chocolate since I had EC??) I figure if I can't have a glass of wine the least I can do is eat chocolate.


I haven't had any implantation bleeding, is that a bad sign? I need to stop worrying and chill. 

Ah well if chocoloate won't do it I'm off shopping!!! That never lets me down.

I'm keeping fingers, toes and everything I have crossed for us all, please let it work for us all.

Janine xxxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear people have been having a rough time with it all today. I'm high one minute, low the next. Last night though I thought I would die laughing; I had bought a little pot of olives, the big juicy ones (mmm I love a good olive) and well in with the olives was some picked garlic and some whole red chillies. I said to DH I bet you wouldn't be able to eat one of those chillies whole (knowing full well he rarely passes up on a challenge). Well, I didn't expect and he certainly didn't expect it to be quite so hot!! Ha ha it was hilarious! His face went bright red and sweat appeared on his brow, he was even hyperventilating!! This from a man who puts hot sauce on bloody everything. He had to stop eating his dinner as he thought he was going to pass out!! Honestly ladies i thought my sides were going to burst, i hadn't laughed like that for ages! Took him about half an hour to get over the experience. I'm still chuckling now. I'm hoping that laughing may increase my chances of success?! (wishful thinking perhaps).
J9L I wanted to reassure you about the implantation bleeding. When I got my BFP last time although it was short lived it was a pregnancy and i had no implantaion bleeding at all. In fact just like this time i had very few sysmptoms - just tender (.)(.)s
As for the chocolate thing, i'm totally with you J9L on that one, been snacking a lot (and have been craving bread?!) I normally eat lots of bread anyway but i can't seem to get enough at the moment...could just be the cold weather i guess and the fact that i've been out taking to dog for more walks than usual. But as you all know everything is up for analysis during this wait!
Been seriously considering testing early. I know i said i wouldn't, i have always held out before but this time i'm feeling even more impatient than normal. How early is too early do you think??!! I probably know the answer to that one already. 
CK78 please don't be disheartened at you negative I'm sure it's way to early for it to be a valid test. Keep thinking positive thoughts!
    to you all this evening. xxx


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Well *nevergiveuphope-* you really made me laugh when i was reading your post, how funny   your poor DH (to be honest that is something i would do 2 my DH)
*annairb-* chin up m8, it's not nice when you are feeling like this is it but we are all here 4 each other (that includes everyone else who is having a down day today) sending everyone of you   

I'm really feeling tired today was nearly at the end of day at work to day and i swear i could of just fell asleep if someone gave me a bed. (.)(.)'s are feeling really heavy,itchy and sore and i really feel like the dreaded  is coming 

Not long now ladies just think this time next week we will know


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi ladies

Nevergiveuphope- that is so funny, I might try that with my hubby tonight, just to get a laugh on my miserable face haha.

I tested again yest and BFN, like you all say I know it's far to early anyway but i'm going insane with this wait. I didn't really realise how impaient I actually am.

Less than a week to go now!!! How exciting for us all.

(.) (.) feel like torpeado's and so heavy but I think that's just the pessaries, right?

Also got major heartburn but I'm putting that down to all the chocoloate ha ha. 

Please let it work for us all, I can't sleep a wink tonight!!!! Hope the next few days fly by. xxxx


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Just poppin in as promised to let you know how I got on today and unfortunately its a  

Totally gutted and not sure how to make sense of it all     to get the news twice in almost two months is really difficult

Keeping everything crossed for those who are in their 2ww and yet to test   

Jx


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello Jasmine3,

I am so sorry to hear your news. The best advice I received in these moments is to go and behave as you would not be able to if you were pregnant ( I found a boozy night out with fab food and drink with lovely hubby helps) and also to have something big and exciting to focus on in the future, maybe a holiday or something along those lines, basically anything to distract you.

However allow yourself the time to grieve as well and ignore people who tell you maybe next time as funnily enough I think that is rarely a useful comment.

I am thinking of you and wishing you all the best.
xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

So sorry Jasmine3, I know nothing we can say will make you feel better as there really are no words. Just know that you are not alone, that this was not your time but it will be one day. In order to see the rainbow sometimes we have to put up with the rain first. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Jasmine3

I'm so sorry to hear about your news hun. Like the others mentioned there's nothing anyone can say at this time and it's truly heartbreaking for you. Like redsole said, get out and have a good drink, laugh, cry and just enjoy some quality time with your other half because whatever your feeling he'll be feeling it too but trying to hide it and be strong for you if he's anything like my hubbs.

You will get through this horrible dark time, and you will be a mum & experience pregnancy soon, just unfortunately not this time.

Thinking of you.  

Janine x


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Gals,

Would love to join you on this mind bending 2ww.

I had 2 embies transfered on the 21/1 following ICSI and am sue to test on the 4th Feb.

My fingers have already been twitching at the hpt, opened the wrapper and read form cover to cover, and then quickly put it back in the draw!!

No major symptoms for me, a few twinges /cramps a few days ago, and a constant state of tiredness, I guess that is all the anxiety.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Love Claire x x


----------



## candle (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys

Just thought i'd join you and say hello.  My test date is 2nd Feb and really doesn't seem to be getting any closer!  My hubby is making sure i don't break and test before then.  Not really having any signs and haven't had any spotting/implantation bleeding so not feeling too positive.

Hope everyone is staying strong and hope we all get some good news soon!
xxx


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey all,

Help I think I might have got confused about when I can test? Stupidly I have managed to lose my paperwork and the clinic hasn't answered the phone this afternoon!

Is it 14 days from EC or ET?I had two embies (day2) put back in on the 18th Jan, I am now thinking maybe I can test on Monday rather than Wednesday which is what I originally thought!

I know I am going to cave in early, I am hopeless and do it everytime, my logic is that if it it negative I will just think it'stoo early and if it's positive I will know what is going on!

Advice gratefully received!

Hope you are bearing up OK!
XXXX 
XXX


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ladies

thanks for all your words of comfort - Its been a difficult 24 hours, I was expecting today to be the first day of the next chapter of my life so feel v sad. Thankfully DP has agreed to try one more time - the final roll of the dice... so keep your fingers crossed.

Hope your all coping with the whacky 2ww, and looking forward to the end - the finishing line is in sight! 

Best of luck to all of you


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

just wanted to pop in and wish you all the best of luck with your little embryos, lets hope they like there new homes and you all become mums real soon. 

thinking of you all in the 2ww, after you've reached the half way mark time will start to go a little faster, try and hold out from testing to early, nothing worse than a false negative if you dont give your body enough time to give you the signal. 
i managed to hold out till the test date and it was worth it.  my 2ww was over last Thursday.

Take care   fingers crossed and saying a   for all of you

 

xxxxx


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Redsole - my test date is 15days post transfer.  Seems like an awful long time, 99.9% certain i will have caved in before then!

Jasmine, so sorry about your news, wish there was something i could say, but not sure if any words will help.    Thinking of you.

Had bit of a lousy end to this week, one of my colleagues announced her pregnancy on friday, and i just had to leave before she got to telling me, as i couldn't handle it.  Feel awful feeling like this as i am genuinely over the moon for her, but hopefully Monday i can give her my congrats without crying.  She doesn't know we're doing ivf, so she'd wonder what the hell she'd done.

I don't test till friday, and am just dreading it.  I've had cramps every single day and night since transfer, painful at first, but just on & off like af cramps for the last 5 days, with real low backache (more in my bottom and hips than my back).  Just feels like af is coming, but only normally have cramps for 1 day or so.  Boobs are slighly swollen, but think I might just be trying to imagine that one.
Also, will i get my period whilst i'm taking progesterone pessaries?

Why can't there be something that tells us straight away.

What symptoms is everyone else having?

xxxx


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I have done something seriously dumb! Just tested as stupidly bought the tests in advance this afternoon. Quite incredibly it showed a very clear second line on one of those early response PGT. Mu husband is very unimpressed as he's convinced it's false postive. I am sure it isn't but who knows (my logic has just so gone out the window)

So sorry had to tell somebody. He had made me promise not too test again until Monday at the earliest.

I pray I haven't jinxed myself.xxxx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Redsole,

Don't worry, it is so difficult not to test once the tests are in the house, you can think of nothing else. Sorry, not sure if I know when your OTD is, could you let us know. Fingers crossed.

Found this read quite helpful:

Early Signs of an IVF Pregnancy
By Barbara Diggs, eHow Contributor .The early signs of an in-vitro fertilization pregnancy are exactly the same as the signs of a naturally-conceived pregnancy. However, a woman having undergone IVF must be more cautious about reading too much into unconfirmed symptoms. In most cases, the IVF patient uses hormone injections and supplements to help sustain a pregnancy should it occur. While these supplemental hormones are absolutely necessary, they may produce some symptoms of pregnancy when conception has not actually occurred. Conversely, a woman may experience few or no pregnancy symptoms at all even though she is pregnant.
.Missed Menstrual Period
Even when undergoing an IVF cycle, a woman's period should arrive approximately 14 days after the embryos are transferred to her uterus. Should more than 14 days elapse without a period, the woman may be pregnant. Occasionally, a woman may also have a substantially lighter or shorter period than normal, this may be an early sign of pregnancy as well. 
Tender/Swollen Breasts
When newly pregnant, an increase in estrogen and progesterone can cause breasts to become swollen or extremely tender to the touch---even putting on a bra or rolling over in bed can be uncomfortable. Some women also notice that their nipples are sore or tingly, or that their areolas have darkened. Women may notice these changes in their breasts even before they miss their periods. Women undergoing IVF may notice some breast tenderness when they begin using the hormone progesterone, whether or not they are pregnant. 
Fatigue
One of the earliest signs of pregnancy is fatigue, which is caused by a surge in the hormone progesterone. A woman only a few weeks pregnant may suddenly find herself going to be much earlier than usual, feeling extremely tired after doing a simple activity, or wanting to take a nap in the middle of the day. As IVF patients usually take progesterone as a supplement after the embryos are transferred to the uterus, they may feel the effects of the progesterone without actually being pregnant. 
Implantation Bleeding
Sometimes when the fertilized egg implants itself into the uterus, a woman may experience slight amount of pink or brown bleeding and spotting. This is known as "implantation bleeding." Typically, this occurs between six and 12 days after ovulation. In the case of an IVF patient, implantation bleeding might occur a week or so after the eggs are surgically retrieved from the ovaries. 
Nausea
Nausea is one of the most renowned signs of pregnancy and is caused by surges and changes in the woman's hormone levels. For some women nausea can begin as early as a week conception. In the case of the IVF patient, it may occur within a few days of the fertilized eggs being transferred back to the uterus. Not all women become nauseated, however. Some women may get classic "morning sickness" and feel ill or queasy first thing in the morning. Others become nauseous later in the day, or when they haven't eaten (or when they have). Still other women are nauseated all day long, from morning until night. 
.

Read more: Early Signs of an IVF Pregnancy | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5100849_early-signs-ivf-pregnancy.html#ixzz1CSTUah00

Cxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

Claire- thanks for putting that link on, it's helped clear my mind and bring be back to some sort of sanity.

I think all of us are torturing ourselves wiith this 2ww wait but we just have to stay positive and imagine if we get good news OTD how well worth the wait will have been!!

Boomer- you are not dumb you are only human and slightly impatient like me, I wish I could have the willpower not to test like some of you ladies but I have also been dumb and done 2 tests. Neither of them showed up with anything other than BFN so boomer I'm thinking yours must be a good sign? 

Try to stay sane girls, we are past the half way mark!!!!! 

Janine xxxx


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice/support. I am going to wait until my actual day to test which I now know is wednesday to double check my result.

Loads of babydust to you all, I'm sending you all willpower as so many people I have spoken to had lots of BFN before testing on OTD and getting  bfp!!!!


xxxx


----------



## GillyM (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join you? I'm testing on the 3rd Feb (not long to go now, eek!) after having 5 day old embryo transferred.
Lots of luck to you all    

Gill


----------



## dmorrice (Apr 9, 2010)

hi gill
welcome to the mad wait!.
i was naughty this morning and tested with clearblue digital and said pregnant 1-2 weeks!

great but cant get too excited until get blood test results from clinic on thursday but great news.
shame it only stays on for 24hours id keep as a keepsake!.

take care everyone.


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

dmorrice - take a photo of it, quick!


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi newbies  so nice that there is quiet a few of us now...

Dmorrice you are so brave I'm just so going off the idea of testing at all like they say ignorance is bliss 

Not having a good day at all feeling really* blue* today.I know i should stay positive but just feel really low and scared.Everyone else seems to have more symptoms and mine seems to be gone.I feel really tired (lack of sleep) and keep on getting cramps like my AF is due so all in all I'm not looking good   

All i can do is just hope and 

 Everyone x x x


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

I too am having a really bad day and I am convinced my treatment hasn't worked. So many of you have symptoms and positive tests and I feel no different!!!

Wish I could just get pregnant normally and not have to go through this   

Janine xx


----------



## candle (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations dmorrice!  Glad you've brought some good news, hopefully more will follow next week!

I've got to say i'm with the girls not really feeling any symptoms at the moment,except the odd cramping that i normally get day before AF.  Trying to stay positive tho as i've got another 2 days to get through.  Wishing everyone lots of luck and hoping that this next week brings everyone some good news
xxx


----------



## JJNotHill (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind if I join, too!  Testing on the 3rd and my husband left today for a trip to the States for the next 12 days so I'll be doing it alone -- we moved to the UK in Sept, the day after my 7-week scan in 1st ICSI attempt showed no heartbeat.  We just tried again here and I had two "compacting morulas" transfered on Day 5.

Went into the ET crying because the embryologist said "bad news they aren't where they should be but we'll put them back in anyway" so it's been a major roller-coaster (doctor later said that it wasn't bad news).  After husband left this morning I psyched myself up that it would work again but this time but stick, but then had the tiniest, tiniest bit of discharge and convinced self that my AF is coming.  Now after "researching" online spotting during 2WW I feel better.  So up and down!

I think that all of you are very brave to also go through this.  My heart goes out everyone


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello JNothill, welcome to our thread. I don't feel brave, I feel scared. Wow, it must be hard to test without your husband for support, I don't think i could go through it without mine. All the previous 2wws we've had he has had to look at the test result as i can't bring myself to do it (wimp!). We'll be here for you to offer that support. Your embryologist sounds really heartless, fancy saying that to you on ET day, that's terrible! As for the discharge that sounds like it might be a good sign! I hope so for you! I have no symptoms at all. Nothing. Even my (.)(.) feel normal so am feeling a bit down  . Went for a walk with the dog to try to take my mind off it all but it's impossible! Just keep dreaming about what could be... 
J9L I cried when i read what you said. I totally understand. It just isn't fair that we have to go through all of this. If i could have one wish in the world it would be to fall pregnant naturally but it isn't to be  . This will make us stronger though and it'll make us better mummys when our time comes round. 
Mrsw1997. I'm sorry your feeling down. You're not the only one with no symptoms I promise and it doesn't mean it's a bad sign. We just have to try to keep positive xxx
dmorrice - wow! congratulations! I know it's early but it's got to be a good sign right?! You have given me faith so thank you!
Wecome GillyM! How are you coping with it all? Are you going to hold out on the pee sticks? I really want to test asap but i mentioned it to DH this morning and he was having none of it! I know he's right but it's hard!Redsole - Yours also sounds like it's going to be pretty good news! I'm really hoping for you.x
Claire - Thank you for that info it really put my mind to rest (well as much as is possible right now).
Hope everyone has had a restful Sunday and those who feel down feel better tomorrow xxx


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi to everyone new!!  Lets try and keep each other sane in this last week.

I'm now utterly convinced I'm out.  Don't know why, just have a feeling.  Cramps seem to have stopped, and I just feel eugh today.
I was thinking of testing on Wed or Thurs (OTD is Friday), now I don't want to test at all - EVER.  Just content being PUPO and don't want to see a negative.
I've never actually got as far as doing a pregnancy test before, and the thought of doing one now scares me something crazy. 
Think I'm happy to carry on in ignorant bliss.

Janine, you're not alone.  Its so unfair, why we all have to go through this is so wrong.  Its nice having this site for support and like minded friends though.  As much as I curse myself for looking up too much info on the internet, its great when you find a site like this.

xxxxx


----------



## sparky2509 (Jan 9, 2011)

hi ladies and all you newbies welcome......

i have been having the same ups and downs as everyone else (more lows) with the same signs ie sore boobs and lots of cramping.....which has only started to stop over this weekend.....so not feeling very positive ..... i have had a lot going on in my head 
i know i want be testing early as im really nurves but i did pick up the test all ready for 3rd feb  

Just want you all to know that i am thinking of you all and i am sorry to though who didnt get the result that you so wished for......   ......
good luck to one who are testing this weekk   and lots of  

i will keep you posted Rhona


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning ladies.

Thanks for all your positive comments. I am feeling much better this morning (aside from the insominia). I keep thinking that even if it hasn't worked this time, it is going to work for me at some point this year & I AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY.

We are all convincing ourselves it hasn't worked but what about if it has worked (how worth it will this horrible wait have been)!!!

I'm keeping everything crossed for all of us, we all deserve to be mummy's and it IS going to happen!!!!

Only 2 more sleeps until I am put out of my misery either way!!!! (OTD 2nd FEb) Hoping and praying the stupid home tests are wrong!!! 

  
Janine xxx


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

Morning girls
   
Game over for me I'm afraid.   started bleding very lightly on saturday and thought it might be an implantation. But unfortunetly it is       I've had a good cry, and am actually taking it a lot better then I thought I would. DH was trying to keep my spirits up saying it might be nothing...but I know my own body and I'm not holding any hope, painful and heavy   . Like you said J9L, I'll be a mummy this year, just not this time  

 to all you guys I wish you the best of luck    and hope I don't see you on another thread later


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Annairb my thoughts are with you hon. I'm so very sorry it has not worked out for you this time. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself. Sending you a huge hug x x x


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Annairb...so sorry xxxx


----------



## GillyM (Jan 12, 2011)

So sorry for you too Annaairb  

I've started bleeding today too   , hoping it's implantation bleeding (it is darkish brown) and don't have the same amount of pain. At work just now, not sure if I can stay perky the whole day. Really wanted it to work 
I think I'll still test on Thursday anyway xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Annairb, I am so sorry. Sending hugs. And GillyM, good luck, hope it stops.  Hugs to those who have had the BFN's this week too.  We will be Mummys eventually - and when we are we will be fabulous because we want to be so much! Ladies who have brough us great news - congrats and thanks for keeping our faith up!

I have to wait until friday and as DH is away with work til then I definately won't be testing early.  I asked him to bring the test so I don't have one in the house to tempt me.
I have had some cramping and have convinced myself that it is AF but other than that I am symptom free.  I actually wish I could be feeling really sick!I seem to spend half my day in the bathroom thinking that AF has come and praying that it has not.  This wait really is mental torture and trying to keep positive when really you want to slob out and feel sorry for yourself really sucks. I am thinking about you all and sending positive thoughts.
  
P.s.  My computer crashed last thurs so I was not able to access internet and I really missed the support, even if it is jsut reading to know you are not alone in this horrible wait.  Just thought you should know how fab you are - thanks gals. xx


----------



## JJNotHill (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that Annairb.  I like J9L's comments that it will happen this year!  Thanks also Nevergiveuphope for your kind words

I'm pretty sure I have now started my AF, too.    Seems a bit silly to have to take the test on Thursday now, like the clinic says to do anyway.  Sad and feel alone with 10 more nights till husband comes home.  But will do it all again in a few months so I guess I'll place my hopes on that and in the meantime look forward to drinking wine and tea again and getting to work out hard again  

Sending good wishes to everyone else!  Keep your spirts up because with the odds now it should work for a lot of you


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi girls

Annaair- I am so gutted for you, we all know better than anyone what your going through and we are here for you should need us    

I know it's really difficult to keep positive and I keep having to remind myself of that BUT WE ARE GOING TO BE MUMMYS. 

All the BFP's on the site are confirmation that the treatment does work and it gives up hope that it is going to be us one day!!

I have felt awful this week and feel guilty for bringing hubby down when he is trying to keep enough optimism for both of us, I just have an awful feeling it hasn't worked for us. But if it hasn't I dammed if I'm going to give up.

I've wanted this for far too long to let a little factor like poor sperm stand in my way of happiness!!! And the way I see it is, it's only 7 weeks out of my life of hell and toture but that's nothing compared to the torture I feel everytime a new friend tells me she's pregnant etc.

Stay strong girls, we are much stronger than we give ourselves credit for and we are going to beat this unfortunate circumstance standing in our way of pure bliss. xxx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Gals my days are wrong on the 1st page. I am due to test on the 4th feb x x


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Claire not long now then!!! Counting the days.

Janinexx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

p.s

I found this and thought you might find it interesting (the numbers are for post day 3 transfer, so if you're a day 5 you'll need to adjust by 2 days):
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing    
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day    
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining    
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining    
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining    
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells    
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood    
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops    
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops    
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Dear annairb,

I am so very sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself and do what you need to do to get though this.

Sending you lots of hugs and know you are in my thoughts.
xxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Hi all

I've just discovered this thread.  Haven't had chance to read through and see who you all are, will do that later.

I'm due to test on the 3rd.  However I have had on and off bleeding since Sat morning.  Had it for an hour on Sat then for 2 separate hours yesterday then it's been on and off all this morning.  It's been beige/light pink with red streaks and it's the red streaks that worries me.

I did a test this morning which was BFN - today is 11days post ET (I had a 2 day transfer) so is it too early?  Must admit, it made me feel better doing the test.  Had I not had the blood I wouldn't have tested before Thursday but it's been mental torture and I felt it would be better to do the test.  I am strangely calm even with the BFN - not like me at all!

Hope you're all OK.  Anna, so sorry to hear your's has turned into full blown AF.

TG xx


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all, haven't kept as much up to date with this thread but just had a look through now.  Really sorry to see there are a few nasty AFs arrived already - sending lots of love to you girls.

Big week for us all this week so just wanted to send some love and positive thoughts         Good Luck!!!


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi girls

travel girl- I think it is too early. That hasn't stopped me doing umpteen tests and they have all been BFN!!!!

Hubby is trying to keep me sane and keeps reminding me the clinic said not to do hpt as they don't always show up accurately. I was reading on an earlier thread someone tested negative right up until the morning of her blood test with s hpt and she was actually BFP!!!

Keep your chins up girls, not long now!!!! xxxx


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Evening all,,

annairb- My heart goes out to you and your DH no words can take the pain away i just want you to know that i'm here if you wanna chat.We all are here for you  

nevergiveuphope- Thank you for your wise words.Just so hard to stay positive.

I think this last couple of days is going to be so slow and hard.Well I'm off out tonight just for a girly catch up with some long time friends and Wednesday I'm out with work (going for a meal) so that should kill some time this week!!!Had a really bad sleep last night (well no sleep) was getting really hot and sweaty then going cold....I'm still having a few cramps like   is coming   it's driving me  

So ladies lets stay strong and we WILL BE MUMMYS x x x


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh annairb - I'm so sorry honey.  I wish I knew the words to say, but to be honest I don't.  Thinking of you and hope you're as ok as can be.  xxxxxx

I think I'm soon to be out too, had awful cramps all day, slight backache, & light headed / dizzy this afternoon.  Just waiting for AF to start, pretty sure by tomorrow it'll all be over.
I've been very moody tonight, poor OH, the crap they take from us!!

I haven't done any hpts - was going to wait till wed or thurs, if af not here tomorrow, might do one in the morning.
Trying to keep positive for as long as possible.

Thinking of everyone.xxxxxx

Oh no, just had a pin prick of browny mucus when i wiped.  Please no more, please no more, please no more.


----------



## JJNotHill (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor OH? Is that husband/partner?  I don't feel bad for mine at all.  In fact I feel a little bitter that due to his little sperm I have to have a billion shots, be put to sleep, prodded, stop drinking, become bloated, etc.  And while he is waiting nervousnly, too, (despite being fine enough to go on a business trip for next ten days) he's not monitering ever feeling in his body and worried about the effect of everything on my body (I even tense up when my sweet new kitty mashes my belly).

I do appreciate how sweet and wonderful he is, but sometimes wish I could stick him with a needle and inject some hormones that make his emotions go crazy  

Anyway, don't worry, I'm not really a bitter person!  My slight bleeding has continued and I have an achy back, like when I get my period, so feeling hopeless and annoyed


----------



## GillyM (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I think AF has arrived with me too    Does feel like it. It's weird though, didn't have any cramping really before today, could it be implantation bleeding still this late?  (Had ET last Sunday, due to test on Thursday) Highly unlikely  

JJNotHill - hope the bleeding stops. My DH is v. supportive but as much as he tries he can't understand how we feel as he's not experiencing the physical pain. He is a gem though, I'm probably driving him mad with my moaning.
Boomer 206 - hope AF doesn't come for you.

To everyone else who is still waiting    

To all those who have AF   

It will happen soon for us all. As someone else said earlier in thread to see the rainbow you have to have rain xxx


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh JJ, you are so much better at putting your thoughts into words than I am.
OH is my partner, (I thought it stood for Other Half??!)
I couldn't agree more,  I try not to feel too bitter (or try not to show it), as I guess we're a team and although the problem is his sperm, these last two weeks are up to me and it doesn't look like I've got us through these 2 weeks.  But he does has a bit of an ' if its gonna happen it'll happen' attitude.                    
No you're wrong love - I WANT TO BE A MUMMY NOOOOOWWWWW!!!!

I'm sorry your bleeding is continuing, and I'm even more sorry you're on your own.  
Meet up with some friends, and try to do something nice, get a glass of wine!!!  
xxxxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning girls

Insominia has kicked in again, you have not arf made me laugh with your last threads!!! My hubby is a gem too and came in last night with a bunch of flowers for me which was lovely, I really could put him through the window with his otimism at the moment tho.

OTD tomorrow but I know it hasn't worked     Done a million home tests and none give the answer I want, but he keeps saying 'it might have, and the test might not have picked it up'.

I'm gonna be crushed when I see his cute little face upset tomorrow    

Wish we didn't have to go through all this!!! Why do some people just get pregnant straight away, it's not fair!!!!

Rant over, I'm off for somemore caffeine, I hope anyone else left to test is lucky. xxxxx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

It's all over for us I'm afraid ladies. Af arrived in full flow this morning. For those of you still in the game I wish you all the luck in the world. My 17 month old little man is an icsi baby and is a true blessing, and woke this morning saying mumma, that's enough to keep me focused and jump back onto the fertility tx rollercoaster again...


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Claire

So sorry huney, gutted for you. Give yourself time to rest, drink plenty (of wine) and lots of choc and use your lovely little man as the therapy you'll need to get you through. Thinking of you.

AF I fear is coming to catch me too  

Janine x


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh Claire, I am sorry. I love your positive attitude.  And as JL9 says, a (very)large glass of wine and chocs are in order. Hope little mans cuddles help you through today.   Be kind to yourself. 

Hope you are ok today JJ too - it's horrid being on your own and going through this isn't it. We are there though and I am sending you lots of positive thoughts and angel dust to keep you hanging in there.   

How are you today JL9? Everything crossed for you hun.  

I still have cramps but no back pain.  I have been a moody old cow which usually means PMT (luckily for DH he is away or he would get it all night instead of the telephone calls when I fluctuate from being evil to tearful to hopeful).  Bless him, he doesn't know what to say to make it better because there is nothing to say and with the best will in the world unless you have done it there is no way to understand what it like to have case loads or hormones surging around you.  Could you inaging what men wold be like if it was them having the treatment - oooh they would think man flu was a dream!!!  Ha!

Boomer and Gilly M....how are you both getting on?      for you both, and for all the ladies in waiting out there.  Four more days to wait for me if I manage to beat the witch. Fingers crossed.
xxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

Lubeloo- I'm ok, I've done a million hpts though and all say BFN!!!! That's defo the final result for me. OTD is tomorrow at centre. I know it's negative though   Think AF is also on her way.

Although I am devastated (temporarily) I am just relieved to have an end to this agonising 2ww!! For me & hubby this has been the worst part of the treatment. I could jab and sniff for another 2 months if I had to but this wait has been torture!!!

Not long til your test too, how are you feeling? I've had a few cramps (especially when I was swimming last night) but otherwise fine. My (.)(.) don't even hurt anymore either which I'm thinking is another bad sign. Are yours?

Janine xxx


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all,

So sorry to hear all the bad news. 
I'd been feeling quite positive up until I woke up today feeling very periody   . I'm going to hold out for testing until OTD on Thurs as prefer thinking I may be pregnant than knowing I'm not. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi J9L,
Hope that there's a dramatic turnaround for you tomorrow.    I've also had sore (.)(.) since starting D/R all the way through till today when they seemed to deflate (and now getting that AF feeling too), so am a bit   as i think it's a bad sign.  I'm waiting till Friday to test unless i get the AF answer before
xx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Susie

I hope and pray that it isn't game over but sure it is.  

Surely out of all those tests (done a clear blue digital this morning) and it's only a day until OTD they would have showed up by now!!

Hope and pray your test Thursday is a positive one!!!!

  
Janine xxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,
Been following your stories on here.  I am so sure it can't be BFN's for everyone, so I hope so much that things are bettre than you think 
J9L - a girl I knew from our clinic's forum did what you did, put herself thru hell, on the day she was meant to test...yes, you've got it, a BFP!  she is now 30+ weeks into her pregnancy and can't beleive she wrote it off!
So please, I know, it's so hard and you want to prepare yourself for the worse...it can still happen for you 
After me:
"PMA PMA PMA"  (I can't hear you yet!) 
xxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

I tested day 7, 8, 9 and 10 and all BFN and had totally convinced myself it had not worked but then got a BFP yesterday on day 12 so hang on in there, it depends on when the little embies implant so it may just take a couple more days to show up on the HPT.  GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

PMA PMA PMA!!!

Lucyloo that really made me laugh and cheered me up!!! I can't believe your friend tested BFP on the day!!! I think that has just given me a glimmer of hope that it might not be game over just yet!!!!    


Janine xxx


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

PMA PMA PMA...

I got pregnent through IVF once before and being a paranoid android I kept doing tests as I couldn'[t believe it,  until I did two and they were negative!  I was devastated but my hubby made me do another the next day and it was positive again.  After that I left them well alone.  So, keep positive J9L and wait for the OTD.  Everything crossed.  Big   

I am still crampy but boobs remain jsut the same, tiny and not sore in the slightest apart from the bruises I have probably given myself trying to see if they hurt when I prod them. Roll on friday.  

Does anyone know what the hard and fast rules are for what to do and what not to do to improve yor chances after ET.  It seems every clinic is so different in what it says.  It is probably too late for this time to compile a list, but for in the future it could be useful.  

Thanks for giving us hope CK78, it is lovely to hear a your news   .
Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

All

You have really helped me today through prob my worst day yet.  

CK78- Thank you so much  
You have really lifted my spirits and I'm now starting to think just maybe     it might have. I hope and pray it has worked. Either way I will know tomorrow, only one more sleep.

   
xxxxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

CK78- Getting carried away writing without mentioning 

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!!! THAT IS EXCELLENT NEWS. XXXX


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Lubeloo - My clinic always say at the end of the ET "Now, you know there's nothing you can do now to make this work don't you?"  I think it's more about what not to do - avoid alcohol, caffeine, eat and sleep well, that's the best you can do.  Just be kind to yourself.  I know so many people who take the whole 2ww off - I guess it depends if you have a stressful/physical job or long journeys, but except for having the rest of the day off after Ec and ET, again, there's nothing to show that makes any difference!

CK78 - hang on a minute - you snuck that one quietly in!!!!!!!!  fantastic news xxxxxxx    

J9L - That's better   Keep it up PMA PMA PMA!  I'm crampy too but no boob changes.  When I had my twins I didn't have a single symptom in my 2ww!  Just goes to show that all our searching for syptoms and then writing it all off could well be a bit premature!

xxxx


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been reading all your lovely posts and I have to say they have totally kept me relatively sane these last horrible two weeks!

It is my OTD tomorrow so will be glad to get on with it, I have tested postive for the last five days (i know I am hopeless and no willpower, you ladies and incredible who have held out),  but today I am feeling nothing other than being knackered so extremely concerned my BFP will be eaten up by AF very soon, sorry for TMI but have a discharge that looks like the start of it.

I am keeping everything crossed for all you ladies who are still waiting, to echo other people,  I  have known through this lengthy ttc journey (6 years for us) many ladies that tested negative and had no symptoms until OTD and got the news they have dreamt of.

For those ladies out of it, I am so sorry. Please keep at it, I think we have all done the hardest things by starting this process and enlisting help from the professionals, it just might take us a little while longer. Look after yourselves.

Redsole
xxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Redsole

I'm pleased we've been able to help. This site has been a god send for me these last 2 weeks and I definitely think the wait is the worst part of the whole treatment.

That is fantastic news, congratulations!!!! It is impossible to test if not and 6 times, you defo are!!!! They will confirm it for you tomorrow.

I know a few people on here have said that teh results can change but for some reason I just know it hasn't worked for us this time. It is only our first time and I think the odds are against us on this round. 

I am going to carry on and beat this infertility rubbish though, me & hubs are going to be parents, I just know it.

Good luck everyone for tomorrow.

For those with horrible AF I sincerely hope you are all preg next time. 

Much love xx


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

CK78 - congratulations hun,  thats great news!!  

AF still hasn't shown her face.  I had smallest creamy pink dot last night, but wouldn't have known it was there if I weren't inspecting the toilet paper!!!  Then today about 2pm just had 2 small bits of brown discharge.  Only small, and only when i wiped, nothing has made it into my knicks. 
Even had a BM since then, and that normally brings AF on.  (sorry its eugh information I know).

Trying to keep my PMA alive and kicking.  Now thinking I may have to cave and do hpt in the morning.  Just need to know now.  Injections now seem like a doddle compared to this 2WW.

Thinking of everyone still waiting to test.  Lets hope we get some more BFPs!!!      

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Dear all,

Just a quick note to confirm I had my positive confirmation this morning. We are obviously delighted but equally terrified. I am sending luck to all of you who are still waiting on results!

I am so sorry for those of you who are now out (J9L - so sorry saw your update).

Thank you once again for all you support and I will look out for your updates.

Love and hugs to all.

Redsole

xx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Redsole     Lovely news, fingers crossed for an easy pregnancy xxxx

Love to all you lovely ladies 
xxx


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Wonderful news Redsole, enjoy every minute of being pregnant and look after yourself (or should I say selves!)   

Hope your positive is also a sign of more good news to come for those still waiting.
Don't know if I can hold out til friday.....aaaaaarrrrrhhhhhh. 

I am shattered but think it is becase I didn't get any sleep as the security light came on in the middle of the night and there was a man crouching by my windowsil.  I screamed at him and he went away.  The police just think he was hiding from them. I heard them shout 'stop poilce' later and running and doors slamming but I couldn't see and daren't go out as DH away. To give the police their due they got here in 3 minutes - amazing!  It never rains but it pours does it - like we aren''t all stressed enough!!!!!!


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulations Redsole!

Its my OTD tomorrow and have managed to hold out. I had a bit of a meltdown last night, was convinced it hasn't worked as felt so crampy and periody, and cried and cried and cried. I know its our first go but its been 5.5 years we've been trying and has taken 3 years of doctor appointments to get to this. DH said I was being silly getting so upset as it wasn't over yet. I guess he had a point. And I do feel better today, the cramping has gone. And I felt nasuseus all morning and then threw my lunch up! So i don't know. I pray they're still in there.

I don't know how i'm going to sleep tonight. Bet i'll do the test at some ridiculous early hour!

Good luck everyone else whose still waiting.


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Stardust10...will have everything crossed for you.
This is my 6th cycle and I haven't got past 4am testing on OTD yet   
My experience is you wake up, lie there thinking 'I must wait longer, I must wait longer'  then your get totally terrified about it being negative and don't get up.  Then suddenly you think 'oh [email protected] it', and dash to the bathroom at a ridiculous rate, stubbing your toe on the doorframe in your haste, get to the loo, get more pee on your hand than in the pot/on the test and put it on the side.  You wash your pee soaked hand and try desperately not to look at the test.  It's so hard.  LEAVE THE ROOM.  Get back into bed.  Lie there going bonkers (again) and then send hubby as you can't take anymore.
But after you've sent hubby, you change your mind and chase after him 'I need to see, I need to see'   Phew.  
xxxx


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

lucyloo that made me laugh! That sounds about right! xx


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats Redsole!

Lucyloo that made me laugh... which is hard to do as my AF just arrived in full force 30 mins ago      not good


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad it made you smile  

Oh no Susie76     So sad for you.  

xxx


----------



## boomer206 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, it looks like af is starting to show her face.  Still trying to be positive, but its getting harder and harder.  Not actually had any proper red blood (sorry tmi as usual), its just been watery peachy all day, and mostly when i wipe, & its barely reached my panty liner.
However, it is slowly getting more each time.
Really was going to hang onto until Friday and do the test on the day, but caved and did a hpt when i got in from work - bfn.
Now just kidding myself, that its cos i've been to the toilet about twenty times today (to keep checking progress!!), so there would be nothing in my urine to detect.
Talk about clinging on the last thread of hope. 
Going to wait and do final test on Friday, but kind of figuring the result.

Feel so lost now, I really thought this would work with their help.  Was convinced we would finally be a family, not sure if I can go through it again with the same positive outlook.

Biggest congratulations to all those getting their BFP's.  I am over the moon for you ladies and it gives me hope for the future that it might actually work.

Sorry for all those of you in the same boat as me.  Hopefully we can pick ourselves up and try again with MUCH success.

Lots of love and prayers for you all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Travel Girl (May 13, 2007)

Boomer, you aren't going to get a BFP from the test you've done today.  The wee just isn't concentrated enough.  Please hold on and test in the morning.

The peachy stuff is more than likely implantation - I really hope so.

I've had a rough day.  My OTD is tomorrow and at lunchtime had bright red blood for 2 hours.  It's then got more and more lighter during the afternoon and at 5 it's stopped.  I'm all cried out, just know it hasn't worked.  Red isn't good but this is so cruel.

At least with OTD tomorrow the torture will end one way or another.  Am resigned to it not working.  It's going to be a long night.

TG x


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

OH girls   So sorry 
I just hope somehow you're wrong.

Best of luck to anyone testing over the next few days xxx


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

stardust10- i know what you mean about the cramping, the last couple of days (mainly at night) i have been having funny cramps like my AF is coming.I really dreaded going to the loo this morning just incase she turned up!!But nothing.The last couple of days i have been feeling a little sick in the morning.....( i know it's a little too early to get sickness)Oh i don't know its driving me crazzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  

Well tomorrow is the day i do the dreaded test, I'm kind of really scared to do it just go a bad feeling    I know i know it's not over until the fat lady sing but i just don't know 

 to everyone who is testing tomorrow i hope we here of some bfp  

 will be thinking of you all x x


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Redsole huge congratulations to you and dh. Enjoy every min of this wonderful life changing journey. Can I ask what say you had et? And was this your first try? There ia no detail in your signature. Hope you don't mind me asking. C x x


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Talk about emotional rollercoaster ride! It never gets any easier does it.      

So sad to hear your news Susie76 , sending you big    

Boomer, Travel girl, Stardust and Mrsw1997 try to stay positive for this one last night, you have gotten so far already!  I know - easier said than done but keep hoping.  I will keep everything crossed for tomorrow morning for you all.    
              BFP, BFP, BFP, BFP - one each.  And one BFP for me on friday too if I can hang out that long              . 

       
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well here's some good news for the thread.... I couldn't quite believe what I was seeing.....but I got my first ever    this morning!!!!! At 5am after waking up every 30 mins thinking shall i do the test shall i do the test?! I was so shocked. I was convinced it hasdn't worked so those who think their period is imminet don't give up hope! I'm still feeling crampy and I got a BFP!!!

We're over the moon as you can imagine. And I turn 30 tomorrow so what a great present.

Hope the others testing today and soon get their BFPs and my thoughts are with those who don't.

xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, I'm not  in ur group as don't test until next week......but I just wanted to say huge congratulations!!!!! It is so nice to hear good news. What a fab pressie-nothing better for ur 30th! I am very happy for u.....x


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Claire,

Sorry I am rubbish with technology, I must learn how to put a signature on! It was our first IVF after 6 years of TTC (I was diagnosed with PCOS just over 6 years ago. We had 2 years of just Metformin, then 6 rounds of Clomid (hideous, hideous), four lots of ovulation induction then decided enough was enough and needed to move IVF and skip IUI!

Still cannot believe we have a BFP , feeling very insecure about it as I just don't feel pregnant but also know I am very lucky to have got to this stage.


STARDUST - Congratulations I am so pleased for you!!!! You did well to last as long as you did!!!! 

Love

Redsole


----------



## mrsw1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats ladies for all who have succeeded 

Game over for us!!Don't want to hang around with the bad news so just wanna ay good luck to all who are still waiting for test days x x  
lubeloo-Good luck hope your dreams come true x x  

Everyone has been a great support


----------



## GillyM (Jan 12, 2011)

Did test this morning and BFN  It was our first IVF attempt although we're not going to try again. I'm feeling pretty gutted, but suppose it was a long shot being the first time. We've decided to look in to adopting so will one day have a child to call our own.

Congratulations to those of you who have had BFP, it's great news.    Hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and beautiful babies.

This site has been a great support over the past wee while, so thank you to all you brave women who made me realise that me and DH are not alone on this difficult journey. We will one day have children of our own 

Lots of love and baby dust to the rest of you.

Gill xxx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Gill so  sorry for your bfn. Take care of yourself and best of luck for your future plans. X


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

I am sorry Gillym and Mrsw1997.    Good luck for the future, we WILL be parents one day, one way or another we WILL be.  Sending hugs xxx

Lovely to hear about your BFP Stardust, well done and good luck.  Hope you enjoy an easy pregnancy and have a beautiful healthy baby.

I have to wait until tomorrow night before testing as DH not home until 7.  Part of me just wants to get a test and do it but I am too nervous.  What would you ladies do? xx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Stardust huge congrats. Xx

Mrsw sorry for your bfn. Take care of yourself. xx

Lubeloo how exciting, I know I was glad to put the 2ww behind me with my bfp and bfn. If dh does not mind, go for it. Good luck, and let us know as soon as you do xx


----------



## lillyputt (Jun 7, 2010)

hiya,

Tested again today after a BFN on 8 day post transfer. Was convinced my AF was coming and had OHSS a few days before. I tested again yesterday and today and got 2 BFP!! overjoyed but scared, got first scan on 22nd on feb, so God willing all will be well as I'm so in love with my baby already............I'm praying for all u ladies (an activity I very nearly gave up on after that BFN)  xxxxxxxxxxxlet me know how u get on!!


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Lilliput huge congrats, I'm thrilled for you. Reading your signature, your patience has really paid off. It just shows you that uf you keep trying you will get there in the end. Load up on your preggie vitamins and enjoy the magical journey. X x


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

More good news for the thread, I got a BFP this morning!! I'm so so happy and can hardly believe it! Walking round in a happy daze  ! 
Thank you for all your support over these last 2 weeks. I haven't been as vocal as some of you but i've been logging on each day and have really enjoyed reading your messages. They gave me hope and made me laugh. We all know how hard it has been, congratulations to those who start a new journey here with their BFPs and my heart goes out to those whose turn wasn't this time. 
Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tess B (May 19, 2010)

Hi same here I have been reading posts but not commented on tihs section.  I have also got a   on OTD.  Very excited but also scared.  x


----------



## lubeloo (Jan 22, 2010)

Unfortunately this was not to be our time and AF made an unwelcome appearance this morning.  Did a test and got a BFN.  We are not giving up hope though and will be trying again as soon as we can.  Maybe I will see some of you on here again in the future.

Good luck to everyone with pregnancies, further treatment cycles or what ever you hope for.  Thanks for all the support - it has been such a help.
xxx


----------



## dmorrice (Apr 9, 2010)

i also got a bfp and go for ma 7 week scan in half term!.
cant believe im really 4weeks and 3 days pregant but shame for the lady who donated her eggs as she was negative.

keep going everyone took me since 2007 to get here but will b worth it.


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Lubeloo I'm so sorry for you. Af at the last min. How mean. Glad to hear you are starting again soon. Think we will do the same. Stay in touch x x


----------

